# ***OFFICIAL*** Gray Maynard vs. Clay Guida Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Maynard by doctor's stoppage.

Nice little tune up for Gray after the Edgar fights, maybe if Edgar can't deal with Bendo's unfair size advantage Maynard will go in there, get a title shot and **** him up.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

My first instinct says Maynard, but I'll definitely see Guida taking it. If he does, I figure he'll wear Gray out by the third round and finish him in the fourth by rear naked choke or something of that nature.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

Gray is a tough cookie but so is Clay. These are both my guys! I like them both but I think Gray is too strong for Guida...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Grey is better at everything.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Man i want Clay to win, im not sure he will though.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Gray is comfortably better everywhere the fight goes and should win without much trouble. I've never rated Guida, and probably never will.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Guida via Cardio. People talk about Edgars cardio, but it mostly has to do with his amount of movement. Guida forces his opponents to spend so much energy that it even wore down Sanchez. Guida also has a chin that has been well tested, and really underrated wrestling. I think Guida via decision.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Gray is comfortably better everywhere the fight goes and should win without much trouble. I've never rated Guida, and probably never will.


While he may not be the most technically sound hes got balls the size of planets and is one of the toughest dudes in ufc. Do you not admire him at all for that? Yeah im a fan,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Really pulling for Guida but I think Maynard is going to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Maynard takes this and i believe his a notch better tha n Guida.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Maynard wins via superior boxing, he stuffs take downs and finishes Clay in the first or second OR he can't finish guida and gasses he wins a decision on the strength of the first three rounds. 

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Maynard is the superior striker and wrestler but that won't matter if he gasses in the first round. Hopefully he doesn't rock Guida at all and just takes his time, like he has done in all his fights previous to facing Edgar.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Maynard is better at almost anything. Perhaps Guida could catch him in a scrambling guillotine. He could also cardio him to a close decision.\\

But other than that Maynard probably wins. He has better hands. Better wrestling. Better strength and size. And he has been in 5 round fights recently...so he sort of know how it goes.


----------



## Punker29 (Jun 21, 2012)

I believe in Guida. He has a strong chin and an incredible pace and cardio. If he takes the fight too the ground I think he has the advantage.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

All signs point to Gray taking this. Always rootin for The Bully!


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Guida's pace will definitely be a factor. I don't think anyone in the division pushes the pace like he does. You know how to prepare for Clay Guida? Three midgets and a bag of blow. That's how.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how Maynard recovers from that devastating loss to Frankie Edgar. That must have drained him mentally. 

Will the dreaded contenders curse claim another victim in Maynard?

Maynard appears to be technically superior in most areas, but I have a gut feeling that Guida will some how catch Maynard with some thing in a wild scramble.

We'll see.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I expect Maynard to over power Guida and control where the fight takes place. I expect him to use his boxing to put a hurting on Guida and stop him in the first or second round.


----------



## Punker29 (Jun 21, 2012)

rebonecrusher said:


> I expect Maynard to over power Guida and control where the fight takes place. I expect him to use his boxing to put a hurting on Guida and stop him in the first or second round.


This fight wont end with Guida knocked out. I would bet my life on it.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Would like to see Nate Diaz and Maynard again. I think Diaz is stronger and better than he has ever been. Not to take away from this fight because I hope Guida wins. Anyone know why I always think its Nate"the hate"Diaz? Maybe it was a different Nate but swear I heard someone announced as that before. Sure fits Diaz though lol.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Punker29 said:


> This fight wont end with Guida knocked out. I would bet my life on it.


Will see about that


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW Guida just shaved his head because he didn't like wearing it braided.

http://ow.ly/i/IuUi

Weird man


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Maynard should be too much for Guida IMO. He doesn't need to match Clay's pace, he can sit back and counter and I'm sure it won't take many well placed shots to tame Guida. He'll be too strong on the ground too.

Gray via (T)KO.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Guida is going to prove how over rated Maynard is!


----------



## Punker29 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaycalgary said:


> Guida is going to prove how over rated Maynard is!


I think Guida may win but I don't see how Maynard as over rated



rebonecrusher said:


> Will see about that


Yeah we will see. But I only see Saturday as I don't live in America and right now Portugal doesn't have UFC transmission. A life of a pirate I guess,


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't see a KO but I could see it ending via a doctor's stoppage or a ref's stoppage due to a cut. Gray should be able to win easily though if he paces himself and doesn't let Guida get the later rounds.

Damn Guida comin' out to Walk, dude does have great taste in music I'll give him that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Guida out to Pantera's Walk. R U TALKING TO ME??

Instant points in my book, war Guida!


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Please make Maynard pay for making your hair look like that!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What the **** is that on Maynard's shirt? Blood or some kind of drink?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Man going from clays walkout to Maynard's is almost disgraceful lol. I so pumped now! 

Sent from my PG86100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What the **** is this shit? Did Gray forget how to shoot for a takedown? Jesus Christ...


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Guida should be sponsored by Energizer on his shorts.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Championship hangover or Gray has shitty cardio?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wtf....Gray is just standing there watching him. He's probably worried about his cardio.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

10-9 Guida so far.

What the hell is Maynard doing?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Doesn't look like Maynard is tired, it's just that Guida is bouncing around like a spark plug. Not much actual damage or anything happening, but Maynard better do something, because he's gonna lose on points from Guida's...whatever guida is doing, lol.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guida is ******* terrible to watch.

I don't know what's happened to Gray, he used to take people down and control them now he's just standing there watching this ******* idiot dance around.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Guida is ******* terrible to watch.
> 
> I don't know what's happened to Gray, he used to take people down and control them now he's just standing there watching this ******* idiot dance around.


For possibly the first time ever...I agree 110%. This is a horriawful fight.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

we got a bird flipping


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Did I mention I hate watching Guida? Gotta feel for Maynard, Guida is running around worse than Condit did, and doing even less damage.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Did Guida just get UFC 112 on DVD and watch Anderson's performance? This is complete and total garbage. I thought I was watching MMA not America's Best Dance Off.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The worst fight in UFC history. **** Guida. This sport is a joke if he wins for running.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

"Maynard is looking for some sex in the clinch"- Kenny Florian

World class commentary.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Guida looks like he is slowing down some. I have it 29-29 right now since no one deserved a point advantage for the second.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Maynard is pissed off. Damn Guida; if he ain't laying on you, he dancing with you. It seems to be working though. Maynard needs to change the plan because what he is doing is not working.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

29-28 Guida.

Guida did NOTHING in that last round but dance around. He avoided a lot of punches but hardly landed anything at all.

Maynard needs to chill out. He's doing exactly what Guida wants him to, get tired and frustrated.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is flat out embarrassing for Gray.

His striking is downright awful. I can't believe os tried to hype him up just to defend his boyfriend Frankie.


Throw a ******* jab at his chest you moron. Throw to the body. It's not rocket science.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This is flat out embarrassing for Gray.
> 
> His striking is downright awful. I can't believe os tried to hype him up just to defend his boyfriend Frankie.
> 
> ...


saygofortakedownpleasesaygoforatakedown


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the new technique when you come into a big fight. Learn to love it I guess.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

"Clay there circling away, you know sometimes he circles into the power other times he circles into it"- Jon Anik

More amazing commentary.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Clay isn't a beast. He's a little bitch. Get off his nuts, Kenny.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, that was even better than anything a Diaz brother has done...respect to maynard


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmfao...I love Gray for that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Take Down Love The Take Down Striking Ain't Shate


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Gray Maynard just don't give a **** anymore.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If you can give Kalib Starnes 10-8 rounds I don't see why Guida doesn't deserve the same. This is absolutely embarrassing for the sport.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love a guy drops his hands and punks you and you try to take him down...what a *****.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This is flat out embarrassing for Gray.
> 
> His striking is downright awful. I can't believe os tried to hype him up just to defend his boyfriend Frankie.
> 
> ...


I said he had good power and technique on some of his punches I was rather critical about his footwork/headmovement and IQ which is the problem in this fight and why Frankie picked him apart for the majority of the rounds they fought.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I am NOT a fan of clays new "foot work".


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Clay doesn't deserve to win an MMA fight for running a marathon, but I have a feeling he's going to steal a decision. Gray's little schtick in the third was the only moment of merit in this debacle.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's about ******* time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Clay doesn't deserve to win an MMA fight for running a marathon, but I have a feeling he's going to steal a decision. Gray's little schtick in the third was the only moment of merit in this debacle.


Oh Clay for sure just won a decision.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

A warning for fleeing? I like.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Great reffing!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Guida is shite.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

3-2 Gray but Guida will somehow probably get the decision.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Guida just won a decision people. Let's rain hate.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

As much as my gut wants Maynard to win, Guida got that. How people defend Condit (just in his last fight), and hate this is beyond me.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

That was great, " lets hug" **** YOU...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Guida wins... I guess?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Man WTF was that? I got Maynard winning via trying to actually fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I scored it 49-47 for Maynard.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe Anderson and Clay can go open up the Ultimate Dancing League after Chael retires Anderson and Guida hopefully gets cut after this.

Maynard should win this but I don't know, I just don't know I'm so ******* close to being done with this division, Thank God for Showtime and Maynard.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guida the most "exciting" consistently boring fighter in the sport.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Mirgliotta went up a notch in my book for calling Guida out on running.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I loved every second of this fight! You can cry all you want with Maynard if that's where you are at!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

There has to be a 10-8 round in there somewhere. That performance by Guida was disgusting.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Justice Is Served!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

YES!

God damnit Clay Guida just turned me into a hater.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Yessssssssss~~!! Get that shit out of here. **** you Guida, you ******* prick.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

THERE IS A GOD!!!!!!

And he's on our side, WAY TO GO GRAY! WAY TO GO! GO GET YOUR BELT!!!!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahahs, suck it Guida!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I really race home like a ******* madman to watch THAT?!?

That was complete garbage. Wtf was Guida trying to accomplish doing that kind of shit in a main event?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Gray won due to impressive display of standing and bitching.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Guida the most "exciting" consistently boring fighter in the sport.


This.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## mprasek (Jun 18, 2007)

Gray Maynard- Unsportsmanlike ****!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

jaycalgary said:


> I loved every second of this fight! You can cry all you want with Maynard if that's where you are at!


Actually, I think i'll celebrate with him :thumb02:

I hope this is the end of the Condit(yes, only 1 fight)/Guida run around and win technique, and scare people to actually engage.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Yessssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank God, thats a relief, I was afraid that running shlt was going to win out.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

Wow hope Guida loses that fight, easily the most frustrating fight I've had to watch because its clear when someone is clearly trying to win on points


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Guida to strikeforce!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Omgomgomgomg Edgar/maynard Iv After Edgar Kicks Bensons Ass Please!!!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Guida's goin to the undercard for sure.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Guida's goin to the undercard for sure.


Looking at Dana's tweet, yeah Im sure he's gonna have a talk with him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Why did gray say he wants the belt back....he's never had it.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Guida's goin to the undercard for sure.


**** that send his ass to the unemployment line.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Gray is one dumb dude, but he comes to fight and doesn't bullshit in pre or post fight talks. Anyone notice Greg Jackson in Guida's corner? Is there any doubt Greg Jackson is a plague? Guaranteed that "strategy" was cooked up by him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Why did gray say he wants the belt back....he's never had it.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soakked said:


> Gray is one dumb dude, but he comes to fight and doesn't bullshit in pre or post fight talks. Anyone notice Greg Jackson in Guida's corner? Is there any doubt Greg Jackson is a plague? Guaranteed that "strategy" was cooked up by him.


Jackson's been in his corner for years.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jackson's been in his corner for years.


Yeah I know I was just pointing that out because no one has said anything about it so far.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Greg Jackson but this was just ridiculous. What a horrid main event, thankfully Gray saved it. He's an idiot for sure but I respect his honesty. He looked FURIOUS in the fourth round.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Gray is one dumb dude, but he comes to fight and doesn't bullshit in pre or post fight talks. Anyone notice Greg Jackson in Guida's corner? Is there any doubt Greg Jackson is a plague? Guaranteed that "strategy" was cooked up by him.


Agreed.

Taking a point for running should have happened. Rules need to change. 

Greg Jackson is ruining the sport, but can't bash it much when his guys win using his plans. Rules need to be changed to fix it.

Condit...a known exciting guy goes into his biggest fight...guess what? He is boring as **** and ran.

Guida just entered a HUGE fight for himself and ran the whole time.

Greg Jackson is an annoying little ****. He teaches stalling and stealing rounds.

Guida sure is fast and can run around the cage, but no one was there to see how fast a guy could back peddle. Was embarrassing and I am no longer a fan of the guy.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

He should fight Benson that would at least be a guy his size. Maynard is just an opportunist that probably should be a weight class up. Crying about pokes and pulling hair. I saw some really nice shots and combos by Guida and saw nothing by Maynard. To me this isn't the first fight that Maynard gets the nod and never really did anything.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Taking a point for running should have happened. Rules need to change.
> 
> ...


Comparing how Condit fought to how Guida fought is ridiculous. 

Even for you.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That's because Greg Jackson isn't the problem, Lyoto Machida and Matt Serra turned his two top guys at the time into wrestlers or in Rashad's case back into one. Jackson has plenty of exciting fighters.

Jackson isn't the problem, Guida's always done that bouncing around shit, but I haven't seen a performance that awful since Anderson Silva at UFC 112.

And please don't compare Condit's performance against Diaz to this, Condit actually threw shit that had intent to do damage behind it, Guida did NOTHING but throw a jab here, throw a little kick here and get out of a choke. That's all the offense he did, Condit threw spinning elbows, head kicks, was landing solid punches on Diaz and kept active with his leg kicks.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad to see that dancing around crazily for 25 minutes doesn't win you fights. Someone made an interesting comment about Maynard winning by complaining. Winning by dancing around and ruining a potentially great main event shouldn't win you a fight either. Maynard just standing there letting Guida punch him in the face without caring and unfazed showed who the alpha male was in my opinion, as stupid as that sounds. Nobody should complain about this decision. That WAS NOT mixed martial arts. That was a guy being afraid to engage, but making it look like he has this crazy footwork to trick people into thinking he's actually doing something productive.

Kenny and Anik were kind of annoying when they kept complimenting Guida's footwork. Do they think fans watch fights to see excellent footwork, but no offense? You don't win fights with only footwork. That would have only been impressive if Guida added more offensive to it, which he didn't. I'd be frustrated too if I were Maynard. Coming to fight, but only end up chasing a guy around an octagon for TWENTY FIVE LONG MINUTES. Guida didn't emulate Condit well at all. Guida had a little offense, but not nearly enough. Running away should take points away.

Thankfully, Maynard got the win because he came to fight. This sport is based on fighting after all.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Taking a point for running should have happened. Rules need to change.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't a fan of the Condit/Diaz fight but at least Condit actually landed. Other than that kick two punch combo Guida landed nothing but half-assed jabs and glancing blows while literally running. This was far worse by far. I hate Greg Jackson with a passion for a few years now, but I understand your view - changing the rules is the way to go. Freaking need yellow cards.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rygu said:


> Comparing how Condit fought to how Guida fought is ridiculous.
> 
> Even for you.


Guida's was much worse. But not much different.

Nick came forward and Condit would spin away or duck under a punch and run clear to the other side of the cage. 

Guida's performance was worse....Condit actually won the judges over. But that were similar. To say they aren't is just defending Condit to no end.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That was some damn impressive cardio. Clay would make a great aerobics instructor.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Glad to see that dancing around crazily for 25 minutes doesn't win you fights. Someone made an interesting comment about Maynard winning by complaining. Winning by dancing around and ruining a potentially great main event shouldn't win you a fight either. Maynard just standing there letting Guida punch him in the face without caring showed who the alpha male was in my opinion, as stupid as that sounds. Nobody should complain about this decision. That WAS NOT mixed martial arts. That was a guy being afraid to engage, but making it look like he has this crazy footwork to trick people into thinking he's actually doing something productive.
> 
> Kenny and Anik were kind of annoying when they kept complimenting Guida's footwork. Do they think fans watch fights to see excellent footwork, but no offense? You don't win fights with only footwork. That would have only been impressive if Guida added more offensive to it, which he didn't. I'd be frustrated too if I were Maynard. Coming to fight, but only end up chasing a guy around an octagon for TWENTY FIVE LONG MINUTES. Guida didn't emulate Condit well at all. Guida had a little offense, but not nearly enough. Running away should take points away.
> 
> Thankfully, Maynard got the win because he came to fight. This sport is based on fighting after all.


The funny thing was that Guida's footwork and defense was pretty good, but footwork and defense do not win you a fight alone. Some offense is needed. At first I thought Guida was using that to confuse and tire Gray, but after the 3rd round ended I knew it was about trying to steal a decision. I got as frustrated as Gray did and I wasn't even fighting. I'm glad Gray won, because that was just awful.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lost all respect for Clay Guida after tonight*

Justice was indeed served and the judges scored the fight in favor of Maynard. 

If Guida would've won that fight against Maynard for running basically the entire fight then I would've stopped watching the UFC forever. 

Also, loved how the knowledgeable MMA fans in attendance were really behind Guida before fight started but totally lost all respect for him by the time the fight ended and were chanting Maynard.

I was so upset after watching that "main event" that I had to register a username and rant about how disgusted I am with Guida.

Thank you Maynard for coming to fight. Guida, your an embarrassment to MMA. 

Don't ever want to hear Guida and title shot in the same sentence again.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Guida's was much worse. But not much different.
> 
> Nick came forward and Condit would spin away or duck under a punch and run clear to the other side of the cage.
> 
> Guida's performance was worse....Condit actually won the judges over. But that were similar. To say they aren't is just defending Condit to no end.


The difference is, Condit fought intelligently, and Guida fought scared.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm very interested to see the fightmetric and compustrike numbers...

I don't like Guida, this fight or any previous fight, but I was pretty sure he was going to get the nod.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Man whatever, this fight makes more hyped for Wandy/Franklin fight, both fighters that freaking come to fight :thumbsup:. I can't pick a winner because both are closely matched up and I a huge fan of both of them.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rygu said:


> The difference is, Condit fought intelligently, and Guida fought scared.


I agree to an extent. Guida was probably instructed to do so...so I wouldn't say he fought scared.

To think Jackson didn't look at the Diaz/Condit plan and not mimic it here is fooling themselves. Diaz is a flat footed boxer. Maynard is a flat footed boxer.

I would bet much money on the fact that Greg used many of the plans and technique that he used with Condit. Just like Diaz...he knew Maynard gets frustrated at times.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Soakked said:


> The funny thing was that Guida's footwork and defense was pretty good, but footwork and defense do not win you a fight alone. Some offense is needed. At first I thought Guida was using that to confuse and tire Gray, but after the 3rd round ended I knew it was about trying to steal a decision. I got as frustrated as Gray did and I wasn't even fighting. I'm glad Gray won, because that was just awful.


Agreed, that would have been very impressive if he implemented solid offense into it. I feel like if I were Gray, I would have done the same thing. I'd be thinking "Great, a guy is gonna probably beat me because he's avoiding me like the plague." and I'd start reacting the same way. If anything, Gray's reactions made the fight entertaining. I laughed on a few occasions.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Never liked him to begin with, sure as hell don't like him now.

I seriously hope he's cut over this.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

You should be complaining about horrible judging. He landed way more shots and IMO won 4 rounds... If he was running then it is the refs duty to take away points not the judges. If it was an issue of octogon control I don't see it cause as Clay was "running" he barely left the center of the ring. 

I really don't know what to say about the fight. Clay's "strategy" was certainly not that entertaining but he won the the fight.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

no post fight conference?

I wanted to hear what dana had to say


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I'm not going to let Maynard off the hook, he probably should have lost that fight 50-45. He needs to stop taking rounds off this is the third fight in a row he's turned into a statue at points in the fight. Maybe a trip to the WW division would help the guy out.

Godbless that this isn't boxing Guida totally pulled a Mayweather.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Judges finally awarded a fighter for trying to fight and not running. Anyone who thought Clay Guida won that fight is a complete moron and needs to stop watching MMA. Dana White might cut Guida after that stunt.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> You should be complaining about horrible judging. He landed way more shots and IMO won 4 rounds... If he was running then it is the refs duty to take away points not the judges. If it was an issue of octogon control I don't see it cause as Clay was "running" he barely left the center of the ring.
> 
> I really don't know what to say about the fight. Clay's "strategy" was certainly not that entertaining but he won the the fight.


Maynard clearly won the last 2 rounds. 

Who knows who won the first 3...you can't even score that. 

Just like in the Rampage/Machida fight....if one guy is walking you down and the other is just doing circles...then the rounds should go to the guy coming forward. There is no other way to score it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Yeah I'm not going to let Maynard off the hook, he probably should have lost that fight 50-45. He needs to stop taking rounds off this is the third fight in a row he's turned into a statue at points in the fight. Maybe a trip to the WW division would help the guy out.
> 
> Godbless that this isn't boxing Guida totally pulled a Mayweather.


Took rounds off????? What on earth are you saying?

He spent the whole fight coming forward and chasing Guida? What diid he take off? He pressed Guida the whole fight!


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

You can't reward a fighter for running the entire fight. Even the ref had to warn Guida for running and not fighting. It doesn't get any worse than that.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Maynard clearly won the last 2 rounds.
> 
> Who knows who won the first 3...you can't even score that.
> 
> Just like in the Rampage/Machida fight....if one guy is walking you down and the other is just doing circles...then the rounds should go to the guy coming forward. There is no other way to score it.


I actually scored it 48-47 Maynard. Guida didn't do anything in the third but dodge punches and run. Maynard had Octagon control the entire time. He threw and missed a lot but Guida I don't think threw five punches in that round.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

@ZProphet_MMA: "UFC Cancels post fight presser.... i wonder why? cuz of the bad show i bet!"


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Maynard flipping off Guida for running around the cage like a clown was brilliant and changed the whole complexion of the fight. The fans turned on Guida and started chanting Maynard which was shocking considering the whole place was in favor of Guida when the fight began.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> @ZProphet_MMA: "UFC Cancels post fight presser.... i wonder why? cuz of the bad show i bet!"


Too many guys might be going to the hospital too. 

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Dana White via Twitter: Maynard won that easy!!!! Wasn't that close. HORRIBLE fight!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Funny thing about all the Jackson hate.


Cub Swanson also trains at Jacksons and won KOTN


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Funny thing about all the Jackson hate.
> 
> 
> Cub Swanson also trains at Jacksons and won KOTN


Some Stallions refused to be tamed


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Took rounds off????? What on earth are you saying?
> 
> He spent the whole fight coming forward and chasing Guida? What diid he take off? He pressed Guida the whole fight!


I would hardly call what he did in those first four rounds chasing. Walking might be a better term, he walked foward stared hard at Guida and pissed and moaned during most of the fight. They only damage he did was from a bloody eye poke from open fingers. He did the same thing in the Edgar fights he had huge first rounds and once round two comes along he just gingerly walks along. 

Gray was given a gift in the win but if it were up to me neither fighter should be anywhere near a title fight again.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Maynard clearly won the last 2 rounds.
> 
> Who knows who won the first 3...you can't even score that.
> 
> Just like in the Rampage/Machida fight....if one guy is walking you down and the other is just doing circles...then the rounds should go to the guy coming forward. There is no other way to score it.


Bull. The last round yes, I the fourth he lost by being a dumbshit and eating 3 power punches and getting taken down. I thought the second and third went to guida but they were really tight so I'm not complaining about the decision. Someone else said neither should be anywhere near a title shot and I totally agree with that. 

Sent from my PG86100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Bull. The last round yes, I the fourth he lost by being a dumbshit and eating 3 power punches and getting taken down. I thought the second and third went to guida but they were really tight so I'm not complaining about the decision. Someone else said neither should be anywhere near a title shot and I totally agree with that.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using VerticalSports.Com App


I don't agree.

I tend to favor guys who come to fight instead of guys who try to out-point or steal rounds though. 

Guida gave about 5 nice shots the whole fight. But 90% of the time he was moving backwards. You can't win rounds that way. Not in my opinion at least.

I hear Maynard is fine at the presser and Guida has a focked up eye and was close to going to the hospital for it. 

And for the record he wasn't taken down. You seem to be an MMA amateur. Guida shot, Maynard sprawled and then Mayanrd dropped into his own guillotine. The whole attempt was stuffed. Not sure what you were watching.

But perhaps you don't understand the difference of 1 guy dropping for a guillotine (a form of submission by way of choke) and the other guy actually finishing a shot on someones legs. Maynard basically pulled guard after completely stuffing Guida's shot.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

How did Maynard win? He never landed anything. As soon as Maynard started crying and standing there people started to side with him. Guida landed a lot more than he got credit for and some really nice combos. I would love to see a count of punches thrown and landed. On paper the judging in criminal. The way I see it is Guida is smaller faster and Maynard is bigger stronger and slow. I am shocked by some of the comments that Guidas footwork style is new. You must admit that Maynard is a very poor sport. He could have cut the ring off like he was for a period and used the energy that it would have took to compete. Maynard really is a bully that likes to go after smaller guys. Guida and Edgar would be an exciting fight. Maynard and Benson would also.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jaycalgary said:


> How did Maynard win? He never landed anything. As soon as Maynard started crying and standing there people started to side with him. Guida landed a lot more than he got credit for and some really nice combos. I would love to see a count of punches thrown and landed. On paper the judging in criminal. The way I see it is Guida is smaller faster and Maynard is bigger stronger and slow. I am shocked by some of the comments that Guidas footwork style is new. You must admit that Maynard is a very poor sport. He could have cut the ring off like he was for a period and used the energy that it would have took to compete. Maynard really is a bully that likes to go after smaller guys. Guida and Edgar would be an exciting fight. Maynard and Benson would also.












Round 1
Maynard - 5 of 51 = 10%
Guida - 10 of 59 = 17%

Round 2
Maynard - 7 of 41 = 17%
Guida - 10 of 87 = 11%

Round 3
Maynard - 9 of 58 = 16%
Guida - 4 of 63 = 6%

Round 4
Maynard - 11 of 32 = 34%
Guida - 10 of 54 = 19%

Round 5
Maynard - 17 of 43 = %
Guida - 11 of 58 = %


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

To be fair I thought guida probably won rounds 1 and 4. Ah hell, lets give the 4th to gray, in that round he was fighting with a pocket full of f***s and not one of them was for guida. :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Some Stallions refused to be tamed


hahahah rep. But damn I was at work and avoided the sites and this forum to watch it once i got home and what a horrible fight. I'm disgusted in Clay's performance. The best part of the whole fight was Gray putting his hands down in the fourth and telling Clay off...that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

i was watching the fight on a small screen at quite a distance, and i had a hard time telling what landed. i thought guida was winning the fight. i thought what he was doing was more machida/cruz than condit. either way, i think a lot less of maynards striking after this fight. 

it was a fairly boring fight.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Are people actually trying to critique how Maynard's striking was when his opponent was running away from him the whole time?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

So I went to sleep early last night and didn't catch the main event...purposely skipped over this thread to avoid spoilers...CAN'T WAIT TO WATCH THIS WHEN I GET HOME!!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFCfan4Life said:


> Are people actually trying to critique how Maynard's striking was when his opponent was running away from him the whole time?


Yea, I don't get it either.

Anyone who watched the fight with their eyes open saw Maynard walking Guida down and Guida back peddled all night. Hard to catch a faster man in that big of an area. People are like well cut him off...what do they think he was trying to do? It isn't a boxing ring...it is harder to cut a guy off. 

Hard to look decent when you are running after a guy just to get close enough to strike. 

Guida hit him a few times...but when he did he would just start going backwards. Not sure how anyone plans on winning like that?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

halifaxdonair said:


> i was watching the fight on a small screen at quite a distance, and i had a hard time telling what landed. i thought guida was winning the fight. i thought what he was doing was more machida/cruz than condit. either way, i think a lot less of maynards striking after this fight.
> 
> it was a fairly boring fight.


What Guida did was nothing compared to Machida or Cruz.

Guida was moving a lot which Cruz does too but he was basically running from Maynard, Cruz will bounce around his opponent and throw all kinds of strikes and mix in takedowns, he just doesn't have a lot of power behind his punches.

Machida is also a counter fighter, Guida was hardly countering, Guida would throw a half assed jab, and a kick and then he'd run around. Machida will wait for a guy to attack then he'll counter with power shots that have very good accuracy with them.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

That's bs Guida did plenty of striking and for me it was an exciting fight that I have to watch again. I won't be a Maynard fan till he fights someone his size and strength again. Guida and Edgar really step up to the plate to fight a "Bully" like Maynard that is much bigger. Guida broke Maynard mentally and he gave up and decided to cry pull hair etc. Sh**y fans are talking about Guida like he is some kind of coward and should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I dislike Gray Maynard and I actually thought that Clay outpointed him, but I'm very happy to see that Gray got the win here, that was a pathetic showing from Guida. Gray maybe dumb as a rock & has a personality to match, but the guy comes to fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Bull. The last round yes, I the fourth he lost by being a dumbshit and eating 3 power punches and getting taken down. I thought the second and third went to guida but they were really tight so I'm not complaining about the decision. Someone else said neither should be anywhere near a title shot and I totally agree with that.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using VerticalSports.Com App


Jabs aren't power punches and Gray completely stuffed him and pulled guard going for a guillotine. The fourth wasn't even a close round.


----------



## Punker29 (Jun 21, 2012)

How did Maynard won!? First 3 rounds are Guida's. 4 is Maynard and 5th was kinda up in the air... I think the judges tried too punish Guida in the score cards but the truth is it was Guida's fight.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Punker29 said:


> How did Maynard won!? First 3 rounds are Guida's. 4 is Maynard and 5th was kinda up in the air... I think the judges tried too punish Guida in the score cards but the truth is it was Guida's fight.


That's only the truth for people who lack intelligence and are MMA Nubians. You young lady appear to be both.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Clay did the most damage and landed more, but am kind of glad he lost. The running was far to negative and those kind of strategy's will ruin the sport. I dont mind people going backwards but they need to still fight, theres really no need for guida to run that much, he could landed a lot more imo.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Punker29 said:


> How did Maynard won!? First 3 rounds are Guida's. 4 is Maynard and 5th was kinda up in the air... I think the judges tried too punish Guida in the score cards but the truth is it was Guida's fight.


Maybe because he out-struck Guida in the third, fourth, and fifth?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The octagon needs to be much smaller, that's the one thing I've learned from both the Condit and Guida fights.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The octagon needs to be much smaller, that's the one thing I've learned from both the Condit and Guida fights.


That'd just mean more clinching/stalling against fence.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The octagon needs to be much smaller, that's the one thing I've learned from both the Condit and Guida fights.


The Octagon size changes per venue. I think they have at least three different sizes they use based on what will fit in the stadium best. One of them in particular is fairly small.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Guida fought the way he always fights, except he was facing a superior wrestler, so minus the takedowns. Never really understood why he was so popular.

And I skimmed most of the past five pages, so I'm sorry if it's been brought up before, but does anyone else think that if Clay hadn't been forced to braid his hair he would never have escaped that guillotine?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Emericanaddict said:


> The Octagon size changes per venue. I think they have at least three different sizes they use based on what will fit in the stadium best. One of them in particular is fairly small.


They use a smaller cage for the TUF Finales at the Palms, but I think every other cage is the same size. I could be wrong about that but the cage they use at the Palms is most certainly smaller.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The strategies coming out of Jackson's camp are horrible. They claim to be scientists of the sport, how arrogant, I wonder where some of their younger fighters get it from...

And wow, they have fighters who finish fights too... of course they do, there is not one UFC fighter with zero stoppages on their record, it's inevitable.

You wait until those fighters are in a title fight or big main event though, they'll be backpedalling, circling and punching thin air for the whole 25 minutes.

They're fighting to not lose rather than to win, Maynard being awarded the decision is a huge step in the right direction, what a relief.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

osmium said:


> Jabs aren't power punches and Gray completely stuffed him and pulled guard going for a guillotine. The fourth wasn't even a close round.


This, Maynard easily stuffed his take down and Guida's face was pretty much buried into the mat. Maynard pulled guard on his own will for that guilltoine choke. I'm guessing Tramai wasn't paying much attention at that point, although that whole situation was probably the most exciting part of the fight.


----------

